# USA to Belgium - sorting the good info from the bad



## fiddlecub (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello all.

The good news: I am being hired by a Belgian company to work for them in Ghent. They are in the process of obtaining a B-type work permit, and expect all to go perfectly fine.

The bad news: Figuring out what happens next is impossible. Official Belgian immigration sites send me in circles, and use weird, wordy English, so finding straightforward information is really difficult. In most places I see that I need a Visa, while other sites tell me that residents of the US, Australia, and a few other countries do not need a visa even for long-term stays if they have a work permit. I have researched all day and feel like I don't know much more than when I started. Does anyone have any insight into the process of moving from the USA to Belgium for work?

Do I need a visa, and if so, what documents will I need to obtain to apply for it? What documents will need an apostille? How long does this process take? If I had more hair, I'd be tearing it out!

Thanks so much to anyone willing to offer some help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your employer is getting you the work permit, they should be assisting you in getting your visa. In most European countries, the employer gets you a work permit and only after that has happened can you apply for a long-stay visa. You need to work together with your employer on what the precise process is in Belgium.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cibuc (Jul 14, 2014)

fiddlecub said:


> Hello all.
> 
> The good news: I am being hired by a Belgian company to work for them in Ghent. They are in the process of obtaining a B-type work permit, and expect all to go perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


Why don't you try a relocation company?


----------

